# "Washing Bones" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 26, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a tie. Kindly join us in congratulating our winners, *toddm* for his well wrought work, *Face the waves*, and me, ay always so awkward, for my entry, *The Woodworkers' Daughter*.

We will both receive this month's Laureate, and Todd will be granted a one month free FoWF subscription, and since I always pass the torch if I am able, thank heavens for co-winners, I'll be asking Todd to select our next prompt by himself.



Kudos, Todd, for an excellent piece well worthy of the win. It's wonderful to see you posting again, and am glad your return was met with such a big bang, you earned it!


My sincere thanks to all who voted for my entry, I truly appreciate it, and a very special thanks to Cindy for her prompt selection. I'd been dying to write a piece for Karen Carpenter for what seems like eons, and while ideas rattled in the recesses, I could never grasp a decent one. You gave me a perfect avenue to explore, sis, bless you! I've finally got it out of my system, no more scratch, scratch, scratch. That infernal cerebral itch caused by something that begs to be written is finally sated, but only until next time...lol.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2018)

Congratulations to you both! Well done, indeed.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 26, 2018)

Very bad of me but I forgot to vote as real life has proved distracting of late.
Congratulations to both of you.  Now please pick a prompt I can get my teeth into next month


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 26, 2018)

2 very different types of poems, both obviously winners  Congratulations, Lisa and Toddm...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 26, 2018)

Two well deserved poignant poems...Congratulations!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome wins!  Congrats!


----------



## toddm (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone - I'm honored to share the tie with you Lisa : ) Nice work! The other poems were wonderful also; its always great to see the different takes on the same prompt.

Yes I've been away for some time, several years now - just, you know, life and stuff - not enough time to devote to everything I would like. I have missed these monthly challenges though. I still scribble a great deal in my notebook, but very little of it gets made into finished work anymore. It's nice to have things like this to motivate me to pull something out of my jottings and make it into something worth reading.

I see a lot of familiar members around here, that's good to see : )

Now I'll consider a new prompt...


----------



## ned (Jul 27, 2018)

well done CD and Todd - on a tough prompt!


----------

